
Show HN: Raccoon – Getting into Play without letting Google get into your phone - mistytoe
http://raccoon.onyxbits.de
======
nukeop
Does it allow you to download APKs and update them without a Google account?

Can you use it to avoid installing anything Google-related on a phone?

~~~
mistytoe
> Does it allow you to download APKs and update them without a Google account?

No, Google Play can't be accessed anonymously (the whole point of all Google
services is to coerce you into signing up for an account, so you can be
tracked). You can (and should), however, create a throw away account
exclusively for Raccoon.

> Can you use it to avoid installing anything Google-related on a phone?

Yes, Raccoon gives you the APK, which you can then sideload on your phone.
Unless the app in question depends on something Google related, you are good
to go.

~~~
nukeop
The last time I tried to make a throwaway account for an android VM, Google
blocked it in minutes (for "suspicious activity") and demanded a phone number
to unlock it.

